# Blood: The Last Vampire live action film



## Michael01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Now, I've said before that I don't normally appreciate the live action versions of my favorite animes. In fact, until now, the only one I thought worked relatively well was *Death Note*, since the series used pretty much the same style anyway.

However, I just got the chance to see the live action version of *Blood: The Last Vampire* and, while there were quite a few differences, I was quite impressed. Saya (Played by Gianna? Did I remember that correctly?) had a little more depth but basically the same personality and the action was pretty cool. Alice was a nice addition, too: "Welcome to the other side of the looking glass..."

Yes, I still prefer *Blood+* to *Blood: The Last Vampire*, but overall this was a nice martial arts/horror flick. Anyone else have the chance to see this one?


----------

